
System Programming wiki (UIUC) - bra-ket
https://github.com/angrave/SystemProgramming/wiki
======
bra-ket
and official course notes from CS241 at University of Illinois:
[http://cs241.cs.illinois.edu/coursebook/index.html](http://cs241.cs.illinois.edu/coursebook/index.html)

